# Hippeastrum papilio



## Ron-NY (Jan 22, 2009)

I keep very few non orchids these days but this is one I love. I had admired this for years and a dear friend surprised me with 3 bulbs of it for my birthday 5 years ago. It has grown 2 new bulbs that are not mature yet and currently has 2 spikes with one in bloom.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 24, 2009)

That is too cool! I've never seen this varity before


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 5, 2009)

Stunning. Such a healthy plant rewarding you for all your care!


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 5, 2009)

I love this too! I killed mine. Nice photo!

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanx for sharing. Is it fragrant?


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 6, 2009)

great color display!!! Jean


----------



## toddybear (Apr 6, 2009)

Lovely Ron...mine bloomed about 3 months ago!


----------



## Elena (Apr 6, 2009)

That's stunning, don't know how I missed it the first time round.


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 6, 2009)

gorgeous... a lovelly Hyppeastrum... my plant bloomed about 1.5 months ago http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3304263515/in/set-72157612571774494/ after more than 2 years doing nothing


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 6, 2009)

Ron's flowered three months ago too.... and it is great!!! I love it!!!! I hadn't seen this post...lol


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 6, 2009)

I missed this post also. I've seen this offered in catalogues -- it's a beauty.


----------

